# Medusa wig



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I finished my Medusa wig today. The finished weight is 3.2 lbs.
It's hard to tell because the snakes are weaved into parts of the wig but I used 32 snakes.

http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/index.html


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice work, Haunti, very original. Can't wait to see the whole outfit. Something "Clingy", I assume?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Sweet!!!
Could you make more?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sweet!!!
> Could you make more?


Why? It was labor intensive. Are you wanting to sell them or are you just kidding?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Something "Clingy", I assume?


But of course!! And I'm considering bodypaint (snake scales from head to toe).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Why? It was labor intensive. Are you wanting to sell them or are you just kidding?


Lets talk...
Would you?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Lets talk...
> Would you?


Do you think anyone would want to buy one?
I'll have to total the cost for the wig. The hard part would be getting the snakes in quantity. The wig is custom fitted for my head. I had to add metal mesh under the wig to support the snakes.
We can talk about it if you still want to.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Keeping in mind that I paid retail prices for all of the parts, the wig was VERY EXPENSIVE. My labor "cost" was not factored into this project.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's the test 'makeup' I'm playing with.
http://www.hauntiholik.com/Props2006/index2.html


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I can feel your excitement on this Haunt......You are gonna be the Belle of the....(Fill in the blank)


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Jack Reaper said:


> I can feel your excitement on this Haunt


YUP! Very, very excited! My hand is still painted hehehe.
I'm working on parts of the costume now - trimming some of the excess velcro now. I need to rework the bra top too.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

If Reinke's doesn't have the body paint in the 2 colors I need then maybe HotTopic might have it.
I guess I'll also have make an appointment for when all of the paint and pictures will be done. This Saturday won't work but the following one will.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Also..I should make sure nothing is conflicting in my schedule....


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice. How many hours did it take you?


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

It took me about 12 hours. If I ever make another one it won't take nearly as long to make. I was making design changes as I went.


----------



## 1LuvHalloween (Oct 27, 2004)

I might be interested in buying one. How much would you charge?? I bought a medusa costume from Buycostume but I am very unhappy with the headpiece. What kind of shoes will you be wearing?? That is my next task.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Check out www.bonnies-treasures.com She has a medusa headpiece for $28.00 ,You can always add to it,not sure this is what your looking for but figured you might want to check it out.


~Dee~


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

LilsheDevil said:


> Check out www.bonnies-treasures.com She has a medusa headpiece for $28.00 ,You can always add to it,not sure this is what your looking for but figured you might want to check it out.
> 
> 
> ~Dee~


I've seen the rubber headpiece. I didn't care for it. The full costume listed for $48 is a great deal.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

1LuvHalloween said:


> I might be interested in buying one. How much would you charge?? I bought a medusa costume from Buycostume but I am very unhappy with the headpiece. What kind of shoes will you be wearing?? That is my next task.


The wig was rather expensive to make and it is a custom fit. If you're still interested then send me a PM but I think you'll choke on the cost. I can give you some pointers if you want to make one yourself.

I didn't wear shoes with my costume for the photo shoot. I do have gold sandals that I can wear with it.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok, here's another place http://www.zoogstercostumes.com/landing/medusa.php?source=Google-Medusa

I am looking at wigs myself for my costume,figured since I was looking,I would let you know if I found any.

~Dee~


----------



## abhorsen (Oct 10, 2006)

hey i'd be really interested in hints and tips on how to create this kind of wig. I'll send you a PM but i didn't just want to message you out of the blue. Thanx very much


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

abhorsen said:


> hey i'd be really interested in hints and tips on how to create this kind of wig. I'll send you a PM but i didn't just want to message you out of the blue. Thanx very much


I sent you a PM back  Please let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Tanitah (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

I have gone as Medusa a couple of years. I love her! 

My husband and I made my wig. It had more snakes than was obvious in these pix because it was a black wig. We put LEDS in some of the snakes eye sockets to give them a freaky effect.

second pix's were during and after a costume ball at HauntCon in Dallas. (I was pregnant and ill so the green is not all makeup) lol 

I love your make up design. The scales are a nice touch. 

First Year: 










HauntCon 2005








and afterwards when most of the makeup was worn off and I was wore out.


----------



## Mage (Oct 20, 2006)

Haunti, that looks great!


----------



## Niam (Sep 14, 2006)

Haunti & MJ you both did a great job! I love the make-up you did Haunti

After seeing this thread I've decided to give being Medusa this year a try, wish me luck


----------



## kess_tyler (Oct 21, 2008)

*body paint*

How in the world did you do the gold with green diamonds body paint?? 

Please list your materials and method, I'd like to copy your idea on saturday, with your permission of course.....I'll be as a carnie snake dancer, that is also a "snake lady"


----------



## kess_tyler (Oct 21, 2008)

*meheron powders? body paint?*

How in the world did you do the gold with green diamonds body paint?? 

Please list your materials and method, I'd like to copy your idea on saturday, with your permission of course.....I'll be as a carnie snake dancer, that is also a "snake lady"


----------



## kess_tyler (Oct 21, 2008)

How in the world did you do the gold with green diamonds body paint?? 

Please list your materials and method, I'd like to copy your idea on saturday, with your permission of course.....I'll be as a carnie snake dancer, that is also a "snake lady"


----------



## kess_tyler (Oct 21, 2008)

ok, i apologize for the triple post, I FAIL at posting aparently, in fact, this isnt even the forum I was trying to ask about. I was trying to post to hauntaholik's page on HER medusa costume... >< (inept)


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hah hah...it's ok. At least you dredged up a thread in which the pictures still work and they are of something interesting and useful.


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi HauntiHolik, I plan on being Medusa this year for a Halloween wedding, and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your wig! Would you be able to give instructions on how you did this? I'm usually very handy/crafty, but would love to know you you did it.

Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Lainie. I sent you a PM with some instructions and pictures. 




kess_tyler said:


> How in the world did you do the gold with green diamonds body paint??


First I applied gold body paint all over with an air brush. After it dried I carefully (very carefully) stretched fish net stockings over the skin and then sprayed green body paint on top. after the green paint dried I could remove the stockings and move to another area to paint.




If anyone is interested in knowing how I made my wig or wants some help please send me a PM otherwise I won't see your post as this thread will slide off of the first page of the sub forum within a day.


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you Haunti, I can see how to do it now....

I did a search on Medusa costumes and found Martha Stewart's version, but not how she did it. It's really cool:

Martha Stewart News, Pictures and Gossip


----------

